
The Strange Numbers That Birthed Modern Algebra - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-strange-numbers-that-birthed-modern-algebra
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17933908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17933908)

